# What are you listening to - Time Vault Editon



## Robert1950

If figure posting something that is officially middle age - 35 years or older. 

This one is 1982


----------



## laristotle

Listening to different versions of this songs yesterday.
Came across the original.


----------



## Robert1950

From around 1982-83


----------



## laristotle

oh, middle aged. sorry


----------



## Robert1950

hey @laristotle early 30s good enough. Guidelines for thread aren't exactly "You vill follow zeez ruleS, OR ELSE !!"


----------



## Kerry Brown




----------



## Doug Gifford

Just watched an Emmett Miller video. So wrong on so so many levels… Not actually music although Miller was an important figure in early country and western music.


----------



## Robert1950

A 1965 lip synched B&W TV performance. What I find amusing is the horn section. If you listening closely to horn solo, notably the "da da-da daaaaaaaaa", there is differently a baritone sax in there. Don't see one on stage.  Maybe it couldn't be heard on those old TVs.


----------



## Verne

My all time favourite piece of music, fits into this category. It is Beethoven's 9th Symphony 4th movement, choral arrangement. If you like classical, and classical choral, enjoy the next 24mins as much as I do.


----------



## Robert1950

I actually remember watching this on TV way back when.


----------



## Robert1950

An ad for Fender Amps


----------



## JBFairthorne

I was just listening to, playing...and partially attempting to sing Don’t Worry Baby by the Beach Boys. There’s just something about the melody that I can go around and around and around for hours and never get tired of. Sometimes I wonder if it’s just the prettiest song EVER written.

Do yourself a favour and IMMEDIATELY listen to it. No, I really mean it. Listen to it right now.


----------



## Kerry Brown

I never got to see this band live. They were amazing. Terry Kath left us way too early.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

Robert1950 said:


> I actually remember watching this on TV way back when.


Why does that look like Glen Campbell at the beginning?


----------



## davetcan

Robert1950 said:


> I actually remember watching this on TV way back when.


Eric sounded like he was on different drugs than the other two.


----------



## davetcan

Electraglide said:


> Why does that look like Glen Campbell at the beginning?


Because it was?


----------



## davetcan




----------



## Sneaky

How about some Lee Michaels


----------



## Doug Gifford

JBFairthorne said:


> I was just listening to, playing...and partially attempting to sing Don’t Worry Baby by the Beach Boys. There’s just something about the melody that I can go around and around and around for hours and never get tired of. Sometimes I wonder if it’s just the prettiest song EVER written.
> 
> Do yourself a favour and IMMEDIATELY listen to it. No, I really mean it. Listen to it right now.


Only if you'll listen to "The Boy I Love is Up In the Gallery."


----------



## Electraglide

davetcan said:


> Because it was?


On the Smothers Brother's show? Ok. I might have watched 3 or 4 of their shows, that's about it.


----------



## davetcan

Electraglide said:


> On the Smothers Brother's show? Ok. I might have watched 3 or 4 of their shows, that's about it.


Well he also had his own show so someone could be mistaken. Also possible he guest hosted, both shows were on around the same time I think.


----------



## Electraglide

JBFairthorne said:


> I was just listening to, playing...and partially attempting to sing Don’t Worry Baby by the Beach Boys. There’s just something about the melody that I can go around and around and around for hours and never get tired of. Sometimes I wonder if it’s just the prettiest song EVER written.
> 
> Do yourself a favour and IMMEDIATELY listen to it. No, I really mean it. Listen to it right now.


Nope, had to play it too many times when it came out.


Doug Gifford said:


> Only if you'll listen to "The Boy I Love is Up In the Gallery."


After you listen to this.


----------



## Electraglide

davetcan said:


> Well he also had his own show so someone could be mistaken. Also possible he guest hosted, both shows were on around the same time I think.


We're talking mid to late 60s? A time when drive in movie theaters were big. Guess which one won out, TV or Drive In. Especially when there was only one channel on tv and it was mostly black and white. I figure this generation and the one before it have missed out on a lot not having Drive In movie theaters around.


----------



## Doug Gifford

Electraglide said:


> Nope, had to play it too many times when it came out.
> 
> After you listen to this.


This is quickly reminding me of the Whirlwind Campaign in Sunshine Sketches of a Little Town…
Sunshine Sketches of a Little Town by Stephen Leacock: V. The Whirlwind Campaign in Mariposa

I'm going to listen to your original post now.

edit: There. Listened to both. "Don't Worry Baby" is indeed lovely, "Show them to me" was good for a giggle and "Sunshine of Your Love" was oddly unexciting, but interesting.


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## Electraglide

Doug Gifford said:


> This is quickly reminding me of the Whirlwind Campaign in Sunshine Sketches of a Little Town…
> Sunshine Sketches of a Little Town by Stephen Leacock: V. The Whirlwind Campaign in Mariposa
> 
> I'm going to listen to your original post now.
> 
> edit: There. Listened to both. "Don't Worry Baby" is indeed lovely, "Show them to me" was good for a giggle and "Sunshine of Your Love" was oddly unexciting, but interesting.


In English Lit 12 our teacher decided that since we were Canadian we should learn about Canadian Authors. Pierre Berton we spent a week on, Atwood wasn't all that big and Pauline Johnson was done in gr. 11 by the same teacher. Leacock we spent most of the time on. 
About that time I was tossing Pizzas and 'Don't Worry Baby' was on the jukebox.....it was also my girlfriends more favorite songs along with 'Can't You Hear My Heart Beat'. They sorta got over played shall we say. Even had them on 8-track in the truck. If I don't hear them again in this lifetime I'll be ok with that. 'Sunshine of your love'.....when it came out my hair was down to the middle of my back, it was 69 and there were drugs lots of girls. 
BTW you're supposed to watch 'Show them to me'.


----------



## zontar

A lot of the videos I have posted are songs that are at least that old.


----------



## Doug Gifford

Electraglide said:


> BTW you're supposed to watch 'Show them to me'.


I did. May I have that three minutes back, please?


----------



## Adcandour

This Thread shouldn't exist.


----------



## Robert1950

After Tiny Tim, I don't feel so bad about posting.


----------



## Robert1950

Adcandour said:


> This Thread shouldn't exist.


Yes it should


----------



## Robert1950

Classic Early Motown - The Temptations. More of a Memphis Stax/Volt person myself, but hey..........






The Temptations - Wikipedia


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Doug Gifford

Robert1950 said:


> After Tiny Tim, I don't feel so bad about posting.


But here's the thing… The song (which is really pretty creepy, but never mind) was originally a hit for Nick Lucas -- remember the guitar books, that guy. And he sounded like this:


----------



## Doug Gifford

Adcandour said:


> This Thread shouldn't exist.


Nothing should exist.


----------



## vadsy

this one goes back all the way to 1997. I think the BeeGees lifted a sample from this track


----------



## Dorian2

Adcandour said:


> This Thread shouldn't exist.


I agree. Much of the stuff posted in the other one is pretty much the same as this one. I'm not sure what the differentiator is really. If it was a specific decade, then it makes a little more sense.


----------



## Robert1950

Doug Gifford said:


> Nothing should exist.


Yes it should


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Backbeat




----------



## Dorian2

Robert1950 said:


> Yes it should


Why?


----------



## Robert1950

Dorian2 said:


> Why?


Because.......


----------



## Doug Gifford

Robert1950 said:


> Yes it should


So, we agree.


----------



## vadsy

https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/what-are-you-listening-to-right-now.76417/


----------



## Robert1950

vadsy said:


> https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/what-are-you-listening-to-right-now.76417/


Oh, bugger..................


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## zontar

Robert1950 said:


> After Tiny Tim, I don't feel so bad about posting.






Studio version from 77, the live one above from 78




Or perhaps the Cramps?


----------



## jb welder




----------



## leftysg

[h://video]


----------



## davetcan




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Electraglide

Robert1950 said:


>









Adcandour said:


> This Thread shouldn't exist.


----------



## zontar

This fits here as well...


----------



## jb welder




----------



## Robert1950

Fleetwood Mac Mk One - A collection of different performances 1968-70


----------



## Robert1950

1984


----------



## jb welder

My yacht brought me here.


----------



## Electraglide

sombitch.....Fleetwood Mac music and Herbie Hancock.


----------



## davetcan

Just hanging a pain in the ass light fixture and blasting Stand Up on the stereo. What an awesome opening track.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## leftysg

Set the way back machine for the 60s in Windsor Detroit where a daily tv show on CKLW called Swingin Time, hosted by Robin Seymour was a hoppin' happenin'. I was still a little young to be a regular viewer but they had many talented local artists perform. Lots of videos available but here are a couple. I particularly enjoyed the first because the guitarist played left handed with strings reversed.
Enjoy. 

[h://video]




[h://video]


----------



## leftysg

More early Tull...this was a bluesier Tull. 

[h://video]


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar




----------



## Robert1950

One of James Brown's extended songs. This one I haven't heard before. 1970


----------



## mhammer

Robert1950 said:


> One of James Brown's extended songs. This one I haven't heard before. 1970


What's noteworthy is that this was recorded well before loops, samples, protools, etc. The band had to keep up that steady rock-solid grrove for the full 9 minutes I wanna work with THAT drummer (who I assume might be Clyde Stubblefield?).


----------



## Robert1950

Wow! How did I miss this guy.....


----------



## Robert1950

mhammer said:


> What's noteworthy is that this was recorded well before loops, samples, protools, etc. The band had to keep up that steady rock-solid grrove for the full 9 minutes I wanna work with THAT drummer (who I assume might be Clyde Stubblefield?).


Every musician in this band are human metronomes in sync with each other


----------



## mhammer

Robert1950 said:


> Every musician in this band are human metronomes in sync with each other


You're aware that Brown would fine band-members for an assortment of infractions?


----------



## Robert1950

mhammer said:


> You're aware that Brown would fine band-members for an assortment of infractions?


James Brown. "Man, you ain't breathing right!! 50 bucks !!!"


----------



## mhammer

leftysg said:


> More early Tull...this was a bluesier Tull.
> 
> [h://video]


Not to take anything away from Martin Barre, but I always preferred Mick Abrahams.


----------



## leftysg

mhammer said:


> Not to take anything away from Martin Barre, but I always preferred Mick Abrahams.


Martin Barre will be touring in Ontario next year. One venue listed is Uxbridge.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## bluebayou

Suzy Q. Dale Hawkins. TV from 1957


----------



## zontar

I Had a Dream Staple Singers


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Doug Gifford

"For All We Know" Billie Holiday


----------



## davetcan

mhammer said:


> Not to take anything away from Martin Barre, but I always preferred Mick Abrahams.


Me too.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## mhammer

Always liked these guys. Great fuzz tone. The brief image at 1:18 sorta looks like a Tonebender with a knob missing. You'll note the replacement of the stud tailpiece on his 335 with a Bigsby.


----------



## mhammer

Laura Nyro was the real deal. Great voice, great chord changes, and usually had the best studio musicians in New York behind her. When Elton John appeared on Elvis Costello's short-lived show "Spectacle", he fessed up to how much he had borrowed from Nyro. And if one listens to her early albums and things like Tumbleweed Connection, you can hear the strong influence Nyro had on him.




And Jesse Winchester. Jeez I miss that guy.


----------



## mhammer

And Mike...


----------



## mhammer

Back in the days when I could actually _play_, our band used to do this tune. I had a helluva good time with it, every single time.


----------



## zontar




----------



## laristotle

George, brother of Angus and Malcolm, on guitar.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## leftysg

Ah The Midnight Special...

[h://video]


----------



## mhammer

laristotle said:


> George, brother of Angus and Malcolm, on guitar.


I never realized that Stevie Wright was the lead singer of the band. He seems to be doing the dancing for everyone else in that video. I have his "Hard Road" album on vinyl. Great album. Includes "Evie - Pts 1, 2, 3"; what is arguably one of the most popular and greatest singles over 6 minutes. Apparently charted for 26 weeks when it came out. An absolute tearjerker of a classic. I can't think of another song by anyone that ends with a tragic death during childbirth. Wikipedia says that Malcolm Young played guitar on the guitar along with former Easybeats bandmate Harry Vanda.


----------



## mhammer

And while we're in the Australia of the early '70s, here's one they used to play on CHOM-FM that I always liked.


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


> George, brother of Angus and Malcolm, on guitar.


Easy enough to tell which one he is...
Same in this video


----------



## leftysg

Listened to Ram yesterday. 

[h://video]


----------



## guitarman2

Currently listening to Supertramp "Live in Paris". So far so good. Not usually a fan of live albums but this one is sounding good.


----------



## Xelebes

Doug Gifford said:


> But here's the thing… The song (which is really pretty creepy, but never mind) was originally a hit for Nick Lucas -- remember the guitar books, that guy. And he sounded like this:


It's also wise to remember that the song is intended to be sly and dirty by 1920s standards (Get it? Tulips?). Along the same lines as this 1940s song by Jack Jensen and the Rhythm Pals:


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Robert1950

Paul McCartney is the most successful and productive member of the Beatles after the band's dissolution. But some of his songs might as well be nails on chalkboard for me.


----------



## leftysg

Robert1950 said:


> Paul McCartney is the most successful and productive member of the Beatles after the band's dissolution. But some of his songs might as well be nails on chalkboard for me.


I will pick and choose carefully as I listen to his catalogue. I'm currently listening to Flaming Pie that came out after the Beatles Anthology production with contributions from Ringo, Steve Miller and Jeff Lynne. That gives me hope.


----------



## Robert1950

My idea of inhumane torture would to be locked in a room, even if there was food and a toilet, with Silly Love Songs being played over and over on a continuous loop


----------



## Doug Gifford

Robert1950 said:


> My idea of inhumane torture would to be locked in a room, even if there was food and a toilet, with Silly Love Songs being played over and over on a continuous loop


There's probably a pantheon of torture songs. Don't know what mine would be except maybe one of Buddy Holly's dumber songs. A-oo-oo.


----------



## laristotle

Robert1950 said:


> My idea of inhumane torture





Doug Gifford said:


> There's probably a pantheon of torture songs


anything Bieber?


----------



## Paul M

Robert1950 said:


> My idea of inhumane torture would to be locked in a room, even if there was food and a toilet, with Silly Love Songs being played over and over on a continuous loop


That bass line, though......at the end, with the three overlapping melodies.......it may not be a "cool" song, but in terms of pop music songwriting.....it's a masterclass. 

The flipside of the 45...... not quite so good:

Edited to add: I just listened to SLS really closely. I still maintain that it's a *great* song, however I just realized something....their ain't no geetar on the track. In baseball terms I think McCartney hit for average, while Lennon either went down in 3 pitches, or knocked it out of the park. SLS is a stand up triple.


----------



## Doug Gifford

laristotle said:


> anything Bieber?


I don't know any Bieber. Seriously.


----------



## Doug Gifford

Paul M said:


> In baseball terms I think McCartney hit for average, while Lennon either went down in 3 pitches, or knocked it out of the park. SLS is a stand up triple.


In my evening years, I like best McCartney's domestic songs: "Penny Lane," "Just Another Day," "Eleanor Rigby," "A Day in the Life." Thumbnail sketches of ordinary life.


----------



## LanceT

Ray Davies sang about truly ordinary things.


----------



## Doug Gifford

LanceT said:


> Ray Davies sang about truly ordinary things.


Yes. And I *love* Ray Davies' songs.

Stories.


----------



## davetcan

mhammer said:


> Always liked these guys. Great fuzz tone. The brief image at 1:18 sorta looks like a Tonebender with a knob missing. You'll note the replacement of the stud tailpiece on his 335 with a Bigsby.


My first day of high school here (just off the boat in spring of '67) I had 2 girls ask me if I knew them, LOL. Not sure how many people they thought there were in the UK.


----------



## mhammer

davetcan said:


> My first day of high school here (just off the boat in spring of '67) I had 2 girls ask me if I knew them, LOL. Not sure how many people they thought there were in the UK.


Well, including the band, their management, yourself, and your parents, at least a dozen or so.


----------



## mhammer

duplicate


----------



## zontar




----------



## Electraglide

davetcan said:


> My first day of high school here (just off the boat in spring of '67) I had 2 girls ask me if I knew them, LOL. Not sure how many people they thought there were in the UK.


And you, like anyone would, said yes and you could get them tickets when the beatles came to town. Never was a beatles fan myself but when they nfirst came out they were a change from this 




when them or any other 'modern' music was played on the local radio station. And the girls seemed to like them.


----------



## mhammer

davetcan said:


> My first day of high school here (just off the boat in spring of '67) I had 2 girls ask me if I knew them, LOL. Not sure how many people they thought there were in the UK.


Fifty or so years back, my mother went for the weekend to visit some relatives in Worcester, MA. They took her to a cocktail party on Saturday night, where someone at the party heard she was from Montreal. They asked her if she knew a certain individual. She didn't, but the asker persisted, providing her with details about the person, convinced that any second now she would would smack her forehead and blurt out "Oh, HIM!", because after all, the guy lived in Montreal and so did my mother, and surely everyone knew everyone else in that little town. The conversation fizzled out, and she returned from the trip the next day (Sunday). The next morning, she went to work.

As was typical in those days, Montreal had a transit strike, and hitchhiking became common and acceptable for working folk; even middle-aged women like my mother. Coming home from downtown, she stuck out her thumb, and a middle-aged guy pulls up in a station wagon, the back seat and trunk piled high with indicators that he's part of the omnipresent garment trade. They discuss their respective destinations and she gets in. They're making small talk about their families, and details start to sound familiar. My mother asks him "Are you married to so-and-so?". And lo and behold, he's the guy my mother had been asked about.

So, I guess it's possible you _could_ have known at least one of the guys in the band. There were 5 of them after all.


----------



## davetcan

Well I did hang out with this guys cousin. That's about as close to the famous as i got


----------



## laristotle

davetcan said:


> Well I did hang out with this guys cousin.


I jammed with this guy's cousin for a few months.


----------



## davetcan

Goddo?


----------



## laristotle

yup
Gino Scarpelli


----------



## Electraglide

You could jam with this.


----------



## zontar

When I bought my Ibanez Artcore, Greg Godovitz was the salesman.


----------



## davetcan

I'm listening to the album but can't find a decent copy on Youtube.


----------



## zontar




----------



## leftysg

davetcan said:


> I'm listening to the album but can't find a decent copy on Youtube.


KC also on my playlist this week.


----------



## leftysg

a proggy Saturday morning offering from 1972.

[h://video]


----------



## zontar




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## oldjoat




----------



## davetcan

Came across this which reminded me of @mhammer mentioning Laura Nyro  These guys and gals were from London. That's Victor Garber btw.









mhammer said:


> Laura Nyro was the real deal. Great voice, great chord changes, and usually had the best studio musicians in New York behind her. When Elton John appeared on Elvis Costello's short-lived show "Spectacle", he fessed up to how much he had borrowed from Nyro. And if one listens to her early albums and things like Tumbleweed Connection, you can hear the strong influence Nyro had on him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## leftysg

[h://video]


----------



## jb welder




----------



## zontar




----------



## leftysg

I'm quite enjoying the new Who offering. It sounds a little derivative in that some tunes bring the listener back to previous numbers in their catalogue but Roger's voice sounds really strong to me.They sure deserve credit for writing and performing new material at any rate. It made me think of the first time I saw them on TV. It was a B&W tv so I don't know if this was the video. It was around 1980 on a show like Top of the Pops. I've always liked Join Together and I don't believe it was ever on an album. I clearly remember Daltrey's jaw harp intro hook, but I'm pretty sure Pete isn't doing the leg kicks like he did back then.

[h://video]


----------



## Paul M

Tonight's 3 hour Zwift trainer ride soundtrack was:

Jeff Beck and The Big Town Playboys - Crazy Legs






The Cars - Greatest Hits






The Clash - London Calling, on the 40th anniversary of the release of a great f'n piece of art


----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar




----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## Doug Gifford

leftysg said:


> I'm quite enjoying the new Who offering. It sounds a little derivative in that some tunes bring the listener back to previous numbers in their catalogue ¬


Didn't know about this. Cool! And thank heavens it sounds derivative -- I like that they sound like them.


----------



## Kerry Brown

Masters of the one chord groove.


----------



## leftysg

Never heard this song that I can recall. Digging a little deeper I found the singer tried out for Iron Maiden and played with Paul Kossoff at one point. If you like Foreigner and Lou Gramm it's worth a listen.

[h://video]


----------



## Kerry Brown




----------



## l.a.solis

SRV


----------

